# 9/11



## jglenis (Sep 17, 2008)

Ο άνθρωπος που η αμερικανική κυβέρνηση θεωρεί ότι προκάλεσε το τρομοκρατικό χτύπημα στους δίδυμους πύργους το 2001, είχε δηλώσει τότε πως δεν θα ησυχάσει μέχρι να καταρρεύσει η οικονομία των ΗΠΑ – που ήταν και ο απώτερος στόχος του. Νομίζω πως μπορεί πλέον ο Οσάμα να κοιμάται ήσυχος αφού όλα δείχνουν ότι τα κατάφερε μια χαρά. Δεν ήταν όμως μόνος του - είχε και έναν απρόσμενο σύμμαχο σε αυτή την προσπάθεια: ο λόγος φυσικά για το παγκόσμιο πλέον σύμβολο ευλαβικής ηλιθιότητας, τον πρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ κύριο Γε-όργιο Μπους, που κατάφερε με μια στατική αντίληψη των οικονομικών μεγεθών – και καμία όλων των υπόλοιπων – να γονατίσει μια αδιαμφισβήτητη υπερδύναμη μέσα σε επτά μόλις έτη. 

Δυστυχώς βέβαια δεν βύθισε μόνο τη χώρα του αλλά και τον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη σε μια ζοφερή κατάσταση, δίνοντας δικαίωμα σε εξίσου γελοίους αρχηγούς να επικαλούνται τη διεθνή συγκυρία για να κρύψουν την ανικανότητά τους. Με δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια να πηγαίνουν σε θρησκευτικές οργανώσεις και εμπόρους όπλων (παράδειγμα που ακολούθησαν και άλλες χώρες σε μικρότερη ίσως κλίμακα) δεν άργησε ο συμβολισμός των δίδυμων πύργων να γίνει πραγματικότητα και να βλέπουμε οικονομικούς κολοσσούς να καταρρέουν το ίδιο θεαματικά, ο ένας μετά τον άλλον. 

Το θέμα βέβαια της διεθνούς οικονομίας δεν είναι και δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι τόσο απλό, όμως οι συσχετισμοί πλέον θυμίζουν αυτούς λίγο πριν ξεσπάσει ο δεύτερος παγκόσμιος πόλεμος, μόνο που αντί για παρανοϊκό αυτοδημιούργητο δικτάτορα έχουμε έναν άπληστο μπούλη με ημερομηνία λήξης – ευτυχώς. 

Αυτά, με αφορμή την θλιβερή επέτειο τής 11ης Σεπτεμβρίου και τα πολλά θύματα που άφησε πίσω της, κανένα από τα οποία – παρεμπιπτόντως - δεν άξιζε τέτοια τύχη.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να κατηγορήσουμε μόνο ένα άτομο. Πίσω από τις παγκόσμιες πολιτικές και τα γεγονότα, υπάρχουν ομάδες επί ομάδων, λόμπυ και λόμπυ. Χαμός γίνεται.


----------



## jglenis (Sep 17, 2008)

Συμφωνώ ότι δεν αφορά ένα μόνο πρόσωπο - ακόμα και ο Χίτλερ, μέσα σε μια συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία κατάφερε να βρει πρόσφορο έδαφος - όμως και τα πρόσωπα έχουν τη σημασία τους. Γενικότερα νομίζω πως η προσωπικότητα ενός αρχηγού, και ιδιαίτερα του πρόεδρου της Αμερικής, μπορεί να έχει θετική ή αρνητική επίδραση τόσο στη χώρα του όσο και εκτός αυτής. Άλλωστε δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι: κάποιοι είναι χαρισματικοί, κάποιοι είναι επικίνδυνοι, κάποιοι απλώς ηλίθιοι (ο Πολωνός π.χ. και ο Ιταλός είναι χαρακτηριστικά σύγχρονα παραδείγματα, μαζί με τον Μπους).


----------

